# Dixie Rainbow??



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I just left TSC.....went in looking for clearance items (bought a nice pair of boots last week on clearance). That's ALL I wanted.....clearance items. So....all I left w/ was clearance items.

The problem is that they had an entire bin full of Dixie Raibow chicks on clearance!! Price started at 1.99 each....then a buck. I got them (all 34 Dixie Rainbows) for $19.72.....$.58 each. I'd never heard of them before but the manager showed me the description from Mt. Healthy Hatchery. This is the description from the website....

_As their name would suggest, these Rainbows are so unique in color that no two birds look alike. The hens lay large brown eggs and the males reach market weight around 12 weeks. Since this amazing cross is brand new in the market. Mt Healthy is one of the select few hatcheries to offer this variety. _

Since they were already about a week old I figured there were only 11 more weeks of food to put into the males before butcher. And if the hens seemed decent I'd keep them around.

Does anyone have any experience w/ them??


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

nope but they sound great! hey at least you got a description... (am still trying to figure out what my ducklings are that DH brought home from TSC..... am down to "mallard or rouen...")
Keep us updated.....


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I got some from Mcmurray hatchery. They seem to be growing just fine.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Those are known also as pioneers.
I have read about them and apparently the hens can get broody and will raise their young.
I am planning on getting some next time I order from the hatchery. If they do as well as described, I will likely start raising them as my sustainable breed.


----------



## SpotsandDotsFarm (Mar 14, 2017)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Those are known also as pioneers.
> I have read about them and apparently the hens can get broody and will raise their young.
> I am planning on getting some next time I order from the hatchery. If they do as well as described, I will likely start raising them as my sustainable breed.


They are not Dixie Rainbows ...Pioneers are an offtake of them. The Rainbows are copywriter. So are not the same. 
I have had the real ones for 3 years and love them. AND DO NOT FIND THEM AGGRESSIVE AT ALL like some people say. These are super calm and grow fast. The first 2 I got were roosters and I didn't raise them and were like puppy dogs. They followed me around and talk back . I was selling a bunch of roosters to someone and of course he wanted them and I explained how they were. While he was loading the others Bubba sat on his truck talking to him. That spring he wanted to know where to get them. And everyone I have sold any to have loved them for the same reasons. They free range with no problems, don't die like Cornish rocks. Lay huge eggs like goose eggs and can lay double and triple yokes. Love them and switching to nothing but.


----------

